# Want to upgrade my lighting for plants. Please advise...



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I want to upgrade my lighting for plants. I heard T5s are the best for plants and I'm looking at Catalina's website but I'm not quite sure of the difference between solar T5s or T5 High output. Does anyone know which is best for plants? Thanks so much.

Here is the link:

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/index.php?cPath=71

laura


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

There is no big difference. Some products in that categories are the same.
I have a light from Catalina. It's good quality. The price was good as well.

I might can help you more, if you give more info about your set up and a desire light efficiency.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Actually looking at your shrimp cube tank was what inspired me to set up my 4 gallon tank. I wanted to set up a tank like yours actually. With some nice plants similar to yours. I was going to ask about Co2 next  but since you responded... can you tell me where you got your Co2 or how Co2 works? I'm wondering if I can run a tank like yours without the Co2 or if I need it to get it as nice as yours.... I'm going to just put either cherry or crystal red shrimps in it or both... but I think one prefers more acidic water? Or am wondering if I need to worry about that at all? Thanks so much.


Laura


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's a pleasure to know that my tank was inspired you. Thank you.
I get an idea about a shrimp dedicated tank from mcken. His has several perfect tanks full of cherry shrimps.

First of all, I have to say that my Shrimp Cube tank is a big compromise between nicely looking tank and a good home for shrimps. There are a lot of think there that make it looks better, but not useful and sometimes harmful for shrimps in it.

If you are planning *a good shrimp home* you

don't need a high light
need low light plants only
don't need CO2 injection
don't need plant fertilization
need a driftwood
need a lot of hiding places
need a sponge filter
need a tank cover or a lid
don't need any fishes in that tank

I break all points mentioned above 

So, first, decide what is most important for you, healthy shrimp colony or a good-looking tank.

Regarding shrimp species. Cherry red (RCS) and crystal red (CRS) shrimps are not the same. Cherries are hard, non-demanding to water conditions and cheap. Crystal reds are not. I can explain more, or you can find in a lot of info in Internet.

You can read What type of co2 is right for you post. It's useful. I use DIY CO2 with inline reactor. It works fine, but it does make pH unstable, which is not good for shrimp. At the same time it lowers pH which is good for crystal red shrimps. I can't measure this, but I think that stable high pH is better that low but unstable.

Regarding light, if you are going to have a well-planted tank, get as much light as you can. Having more light will probably make you use fertilization and inject co2, but high light allows you to grow almost everything in a tank and not wait for months while plants grow a little.

You wrote that you are going to have 4 gallon tank. Small tank is an additional challenge. Everything becomes harder with a small tank. You even can place your hand into it without removing some water  Get a bigger tank if you can.

I can explain more if you wish. Other people can correct me.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I want to upgrade my lighting for plants. I heard T5s are the best for plants and I'm looking at Catalina's website but I'm not quite sure of the difference between solar T5s or T5 High output. Does anyone know which is best for plants? Thanks so much.
> 
> ...


T5 vs T5HO is a massive difference. Many more lumens, same bulb size. A HO fixture will fire NO and HO bulbs a NO fixture will only fire NO (normal output)


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

*thanks so much for your help Igor...*

thanks for the great advice.... lol I was just thinking about upgrading to a 20 gallon OR I can keep the 4 gallon and start a 20 gallon.. sighs.. decisions..decisions... I think I'll just keep it low maintenance and make a good home for the shrimp which makes it easier for me.. no Co2! Thanks once again Igor...

Thanks Aquarium... guess I will go with the T5HO then...


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

If you're just going single bulb might as well. The best place would be a hydroponics store. Ask Menagerie where they got their fixtures they told me but I forgot. It was like forty bucks tops for a 24" T5HO fixture with bulb.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> thanks for the great advice.... lol I was just thinking about upgrading to a 20 gallon OR I can keep the 4 gallon and start a 20 gallon.. sighs.. decisions..decisions... I think I'll just keep it low maintenance and make a good home for the shrimp which makes it easier for me.. no Co2! Thanks once again Igor...
> 
> Thanks Aquarium... guess I will go with the T5HO then...


There are a lot of decisions to make 

Catalina uses T5 HO light for "Solar T5" and "T5 High Output" fixtures. There is a picture with a table here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/21052-comparison-lighting-types-lumens-watts.html This gives some info about different light efficiency.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> If you're just going single bulb might as well. The best place would be a hydroponics store. Ask Menagerie where they got their fixtures they told me but I forgot. It was like forty bucks tops for a 24" T5HO fixture with bulb.


Reflector is very important. Does it have a good reflector?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

iuno  
It's cheap. That's good.


----------

